# 2014 Season End Edit



## tian (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys, 

After reading some of the posts here, I initially hesitated to post because my video violated a lot of BA's golden video edit rules. 

1.It's on youtube 
2.It used a song from the gopro promotion video
3.It's full of noobs, hardest trick done was a regular rail
4.It's a 5 minutes long video, probably too long.

But after thinking about it, I decided to post anyway, because I put time and effort into it and I'm proud of it. We bought the mountian collective pass last year and have been flying around to different resorts. So far our favorite has to be Jackson Hole and Whistler. 

Thanks and hope you enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFj8HqLjpYQ


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like you had a great season.  :yahoo:


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

yeah cuz! looks like fun!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice variety in the vid 

Awesome season!


----------



## tian (Feb 5, 2013)

binarypie said:


> Looks like you had a great season.  :yahoo:





ridewithchao said:


> yeah cuz! looks like fun!





Manicmouse said:


> Nice variety in the vid
> 
> Awesome season!


Thanks guys!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a great season to me. JH is definitely on my list.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

tian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After reading some of the posts here, I initially hesitated to post because my video violated a lot of BA's golden video edit rules.
> 
> ...


Nice. Good variety. 

BTW, you shouldn't give a fuck about what others think is a good video.


----------



## tian (Feb 5, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> Nice. Good variety.
> 
> BTW, you shouldn't give a fuck about what others think is a good video.


Thanks bro, though it's not easy to not care what others think, I'm still working on it lol. Criticism with respect is good but plain bashing is not cool. 




KansasNoob said:


> Looks like a great season to me. JH is definitely on my list.


JH is good but such a pain in the ass to get to. We normally fly to SLC and spend the first day and last day in SLC, and in the middle, take a drive up to JH so no time is wasted.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

tian said:


> JH is good but such a pain in the ass to get to.


That's why it's so good, not as many people can be arsed getting there


----------

